# Custom Manifold



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can get a custom made turbo manifold for my 89 240sx? I already have a brand new garret T25 turbo sitting at home but I cant find a manifold.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Why not a JDM turbo manny? Should be able to find someone that's upgraded.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

problem is there are no JDM manifolds for KA24DEs. Protech might make one, hotshot might. I know there are KA24DE turbo kits.


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

Gude makes an exhaust manifold that will accomodate a t3 or a t4. A friend of mine has a t4 on one. It takes a while to spool up but boosts well at 10+psi.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *Does anyone know where I can get a custom made turbo manifold for my 89 240sx? I already have a brand new garret T25 turbo sitting at home but I cant find a manifold. *


 Try www.jgstools.com/turbo/ and see if these guys can help ya out.


----------

